# last pic of smokie..i promise



## smokie's mom (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww...I love him  

He is just so super cute  Can I have him?

And hey...we want more photos  Well at least i do. I love looking at him, as he is just so cute I only wish i was there to give him a cuddle and a kiss. You can't help but see him and want to love him  

You must be so proud of your gorgeous baby boy. You are very lucky!

Please don't stop the photos, I for one want more  

Eva x


----------



## smokie's mom (Aug 9, 2005)

look how tiny he is.lol


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

He is mischievious isn't he? Please take many more photos. All of us do when we can. The joy of sharing is a good thing.


----------



## smokie's mom (Aug 9, 2005)

i actually set him in the plant. i love to take pics...not like a pro, but better than none at all


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww such a small little boy....he reminds me of molly when we got her as she was so small she could fit in one hand. Can he fit in one hand or is he a little bigger? I would guess he is a little bigger as when we got molly she was very poorly.

He is so sweet, more piccies more piccies we love piccies  

Eva x


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh wow! I am looking at Smokie next to your rottweiler, he is so tiny.  

What does the dog think of the kitten?


----------



## smokie's mom (Aug 9, 2005)

my rottie dont give a care...my cockatiel can walk on magnum's head and he doesnt mind, he is such a sweet natured dog. yes smokie is very tiny. i assume 6 weeks old


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh Smokie is just super cute!!!  Hope you keep posting his pics!!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

What a super cute cat. Can we have him.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Your dogs are adorable (from a fellow dog-cat owner!)


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Very cute! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe when I first saw the picture, I thought the kitty climbed up all by himself! Now you aren't teaching him bad habits are you? :wink:


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

Haha...I must say that is extremely cute...


----------



## Jbabee79 (Dec 31, 2003)

he's adorable!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

more more more


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

smokie's mom said:


> look how tiny he is.lol


soooooooooooooooo sweet kittens go near one of my dogs and she off


----------

